# микрофон! и что к нему требуется ??



## kaplya777 (4 Авг 2010)

Мне нужна ваша помощь в вопросе о микрофоне и все что к нему требуется 

Кто уже приобретал подобные микрофоны для баяна или аккордеона 
(AKG C516ML) я так понял к нему нужен "источник фантомного питания" я без понятия какой принцип работы у этого всего вместе ! 
Дайте совет что нужно приобрести , чтобы я мог ходить с баяном по сцене без шнуров


----------



## bombastic (4 Авг 2010)

для этого в инструмент вмонтируют целую радиостанцию)
тем более если брать профессиональную аппаратуру, без проводов между мехами - встает в копеечку, если в италии поставить микрофон стоит от 500 Е, то про россию молчу уже!


----------



## kep (5 Авг 2010)

kaplya777 писал:


> я так понял к нему нужен "источник фантомного питания"


Конденсаторные микрофоны потребляют электричество. При подключении кабелем к пульту они получают питание (то самое, фантомное) оттуда. При соединении с беспроводным передатчиком - питаются от его батарейки. 
Пара беспроводной передатчик-приемник и впрямь стоит дорого. Если Вы участвуете в больших концертах, там беспроводка, как правило, уже есть - надо только подключить свой микрофон. А в небольших залах, да где самому надо звук строить - я бы и не связывался, обошелся бы проводом - всё надежнее.


----------



## lex111 (5 Авг 2010)

Kep: Не согласен. Надо брать беспроводной однозначно. Ты же берешь аппаратуру не на один день и не под один конкретный концерт. Сегодня ты играешь в маленьком зале, где все сидят, а завтра придется ходить среди стоящих и ходящих людей (не дай Бог, еще и нетрезвых), и все твои провода окажутся собраны в клубок в пять минут. Отстройка звука не требует уж так много времени. Стоимость все, что требуется, "помещается" в 20 тыс. руб.: микрофон около 5-6 плюс база (например, AKG 40 - они разные идут, лучше с тремя каналами) в районе от 8-9 до 13-14.
Кроме того, провод - это ограничение движения. А молодой человек хочет передвигаться по сцене. А в горячке этот шнур очень легко оторвать и самому. А если еще и удачно наступить... :biggrin: 
В остальном все правильно: цепляешь микрофон на инструмент, подключаешь к передатчику (он как раз и питает твой микрофон), и от него идет сигнал на базу.


----------



## kep (5 Авг 2010)

lex111:
Про хождение в зале 100% верно, там без wireless не обойтись. 
Отстроить самому - тоже, наверное, можно, хотя - другое это ремесло.
А вот как только попадаешь в концерт, где есть аппарат и звукреж - тот за самостийный передатчик убъет сразу - и будет прав


----------



## lex111 (5 Авг 2010)

Kep, согласен целиком и полностью. Я б тоже убил... :biggrin: Только, если честно, я никогда не был на концертах, где бы артисты работали с чужой аппаратурой. Пульт, акустика, свет - это да. Но не всегда. Насколько я знаю, все серьезные исполнители и коллективы стараются возить свое. А что касается микрофона, передатчика с базой - они чаще всего свои. Но я не утверждаю, что это так и никак иначе (чаще всего академические исполнители - те да, работают с тем, что есть в зале, а эстрадные - те наоборот, для них же микрофон, как для нас инструмент ). В жизни бывает по-разному. Только часто ли мы работаем в таких крутых залах?


----------



## kep (6 Авг 2010)

Хороший вырисовывается разговор - по делу и без распальцовки.
На самом деле - куды деваться гармонисту? Какой нужен аппарат? С одной стороны, нормальный инструмент заполнит любой малый-средний зал (до 150-200 чел.). Но это, если все сидят :yes: 
А ежели работа на свежем воздухе или в банкетном режиме? Таскать своё и самому отстраиваться?
Какой у собратьев по меху опыт? (я готов рассказать про свой, но он уж больно спицфицкий :wacko: )


----------



## lex111 (6 Авг 2010)

Kep: как всегда прав. Разговор действительно очень интересный. Ребят, поделитесь, кто и что делает. Kep, надеюсь вы тоже в стороне не останетесь. Тем более такая интрига со "специфическим" опытом . 
Нам приходится играть в совершенно разных местах. Сейчас летом много приходится играть на воздухе, на корпоративах в полузакрытых и закрытых помещениях. Работаем с беспроводными системами. В принципе, в городе очень мало площадок, на которых можно и необходимо играть "живым" звуком - залы музучилищ, школ. 
По поводу "таскать свое", да в-основном это так. Ну а, собственно говоря, база, микрофон, передатчик и шнуры не занимают много места, умещаются очень удобно в одном чемодане. Имея при себе гарантированно 16 кг (баян), полтора килограмма аппаратуры погоды не делают. Иногда встречаются ситуации, когда приходится привозить и аппарат (в смысле пульт, ноут или деку), колонки и т.п. Но это редко.
По поводу отстройки. От артиста только требуется знать, какой звук он хочет - чтобы он мог точно и конкретно сказать, какие частоты убрать и добавить. По-моему, в отстройке гораздо более сложный момент - баланс. И чем больше коллектив, тем это более проблемно.
К тому же, всегда надо быть готовым к одной проблеме. Это электроника, и где и когда она откажет, предсказать невозможно. Надо быть готовым к тому, что пропадет звук от инструмента, выключат свет, сгорит пульт или колонки, почему-нибудь не пойдет минус (если он есть) и т.п. И из этой ситуации надо выкручиваться - люди пришли отдохнуть, а не слушать оправдания по поводу технических проблем.
Вот тоже, кстати, вопрос. А кто-нибудь работал со встроенными внутрь микрофонами? Говорят, все-таки очень изменяет звук инструмента...
И насчет вопроса "куда деваться гармонисту"... Я думаю, гармонисту всегда есть куда деваться. В зависимости от направленности репертуара, в первую очередь. Хочется только сказать одно, ну, как бы из личных наблюдений . Народ уже дико устал от обмана. И когда при них играют "живые" люди "живую" музыку, даже с подзвучкой, но понятно, что это "живаго", - это нравится всем и очень-очень-очень .


----------



## Bulgarin (6 Авг 2010)

kep писал:


> полтора килограмма аппаратуры погоды не делаю


меньше. про отстройку ни к чему абсолютно. 

AKG C516ML-или можно альтернативу JTS CX-516W/
передатчик и приемник AKG WMS40 PT Diversity, 
так же прикупите обязательно AKG B29L, 
на случай если придется по проводу цепляться, или второй микрофон поставить. Если бюджет позволяет лучше смотреть в сторону Sennheiser/


----------



## kep (6 Авг 2010)

lex111 писал:


> Тем более такая интрига со "специфическим" опытом


Да не интригую я (почти :blum, просто мне приходится совмещать несовместимое: гармониста со звукрежем. 
Коллектив, с которым я играю, с размаху положил на меня ответственность за звук. Народу 4-8 человек, все с народными инструментами, в возрасте. Залы разные, но подзвучка везде отвратная, только под речевые микрофоны, часто с колонками под потолком (кто слышал - не забудет :bad. Ну или фестивали на воздухе - там совсем бидэ.
В общем, единственный выход - все свое. 2 киловаттные колонки, пульт со змейкой, какие-никакие мониторы, мой аккордеон - внатяг помещаются в машину. Долгий опыт показал, что никаким другим способом строить звук, кроме как сидя в зале, нельзя. Поэтому картина маслом: сижу за пультом в зале, строю все инструменты, потом подключаю свой уже отстроенный Roland напрямую и балансирую его. Натурально, первые 1-2 вещи играют без меня, я в пульте копаюсь. И оттуда же играю, борясь с задержкой звука наушником на одном ухе, другим слушая зал. 
Ежели кто не прослезился - черствые, бездушные люди :girl_cray:


----------



## lex111 (7 Авг 2010)

kep, мы с тобой... Держись, друг... :dance:


----------



## kaplya777 (7 Сен 2010)

:biggrin: ох 
огромное спасибо всем за советы !
теперь постараюсь разобраться =))


----------



## vaniano (7 Сен 2010)

kaplya777 
заиди на етот саит: http://www.microvox.demon.co.uk/accpage.htm
Там есть все что тебе нужно. (В том числе и цены!)


----------

